# Saw this coming waiting on vac aggressive puppy



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm sorry- need to vent to people who might understand - my 14 week old female who has not been allowed out of the yard because she has not had all her vac's..... Won't be done till shes 17 weeks old.

This is not a new problem - this is my 3rd GSD puppy. She has met many thru my chain link fence and loves people. She has developed total aggression towards other dogs meeting her thru the fence in the last 10 days.

I can't let her socialize with other dogs until she's had her last puppy shots in three weeks.

THIS IS CRAZY! Her "trust" window closed towards other dogs.and now - some people... natural... she's protecting her world now.... how much am I supposed to be doing to shut her down when she's in her own yard? and doesn't know anything else about an outside world. I don't want to crush her protectiveness into the ground when she's on my property...

This just really frustrates me - I've read over 1500 posts on this topic about socialization in the critical weeks - vs vaccination periods - the one thing that is uniform is 1/2 will say ignore and socialize and the other 1/2 will say protect until vacs are effective..... THIS SUCKS! I'm watching my puppy turn into something I don't want..... and this behavior with aggesiveness can last a lifetime if I don't get her used to other dogs and people right now..... comments to help Please! My plan at this point is to have her out for 2 hours each day to meet and greet as many people and dogs as will have her.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Sorry about the rant.... She's just alot more advanced than my previous 2 GSD's for such a young age. Apparently, when you talk working lines in the boonies in North Idaho - you'r talkin' pups that are ready to face down a bear at 4- 5 months old. She's like an old soul - acting about 6-8 months old at 14 weeks.... it's pretty different.... destroys knuckle bones like they were nothing (with her puppy teeth and the puppy teeth are really wearing down, problem?) Well, I love GSD's nothing but for 35 years- this one may be the challenge of my life....


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

At this age, it isn't protectiveness. Shut down the fence fighting/barrier frustration/over excited asap either by blocking access to the front fence or bringing her in when she acts out. My preference would be blocking access and prevent this behavior building into a learned habit. Plus I would want to be in control of any meet and greets she has with other dogs and people.

As for socialization, read this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-rethinking-popular-early-socialization.html . While she is in the process of getting her vacs, she can still go out into the world, just not where dogs have been. Home Depots and Lowes, both allow dogs (at least some of them do). Load her in a buggy and take a stroll thru the store. Keep in mind that quality is better then quantity for socializing pups.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I socialized Ace since 11 weeks old. I go to the park and meet him with people and sometime dogs if there's any. I also bring him to dog parks at around 15 weeks old . I read somewhere that there are much more dogs died from euthanized from aggression due to lack of socialized than from disease. Maybe i am lucky that Ace never got sick and maybe i am a bad example but i just wanted to share my experience. Good luck with your fur baby !


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I got my female at the age of 12 weeks. Some say there is a critical period, I don't believe that completely. Mine is good with other dogs and people, rarely barks at anything at home, never when we are out and about. When I read about that window I thought I was in trouble, but that was not the case at all. Do less reading and more with the pup. Mine got to meet police officers, went for rides in the car, to the drive thru at restaurants, construction sites. I even took her to scenes of accidents and a fire, she was around all of the noise, the sirens, everything. The only dog she met besides the two I have was one in puppy class until she was about 18 weeks. Think out of the box, there are lots of ways to socialize.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

There isn't a closed trust window. I just this last class period has a 6-7 month old german shepherd female that was fearful and snarly and nippy around other dogs. I exposed her to yards of stable dogs under controlled circumstances and by the third day she was playing like crazy and it is no longer an issue. 

Can you bypass stuff like that by socializing early? Yes and you should. You sound like you've created barrier aggression issues and that has to stop. It is one of the quickest ways to create an aggressive dog that I can think of. There's a reason they chain fighting pitbulls just out of reach of each other.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You are probably seeing barrier frustration but that can be addressed and resolved with training. You have plenty of time to socialize your dog to act appropriately with other dogs. I adopted my malinois at 1.5 years old and he had very poor socialization skills. I worked with him and now he's very appropriate with other dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

You might try using the dogs passing by your fence to build your pups engagement with you. How's your pups interest in tug or fetch? Ollie is our youngest, 7 months, he would run and bark like crazy at passing dogs too if we let him. We go out with him and with a ball we have his undivided attention regardless of what's going on elsewhere. Ollie learned super quick that fetch, flirt pole, and tug are much more interesting than barking at some passing dog. Might be worth trying until you can get her out into some controlled interactions.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you all for the great suggestions. She is a ball player. I will try redirect with the ball. I think barrier aggression is the right call. I have a friend with a Newfi that she did meet thru the fence. She liked him and settled right down. He's volunteered to accompany me with "first walks" with his dog. I think this will be a tremendous help for role model. Our local thrift stores allow dogs so we are planning an outing soon to the stores. I'll have a "guide dog" for my GSD!

I also wanted to thank the regular posters who recommended dog insurance on another thread. I purchased a policy for my pup and it's well worth the peace of mind. 37.00 per month 10k per year coverage 200 deductible and 100% reimbursement.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have always taken my puppies out to places where I new it was 'safe', as in friends/family homes that had other dogs/people around to socialize..

If your newfi friend's dog is healthy why not ask them to come to YOUR home and meet the puppy..?


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

It's actually recommended to allow your pup to meet other dogs prior to finishing the vax schedule because the last round is done so late. HOWEVER, it should be with dogs that you know are 1) friendly and 2) UTD on vaccines/titers. This is the recommendation of the American Veterinary Medical Association as well as the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior:
http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf


----------

